# Anyone have any luck with walking to induce labor?



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I've been regularly working out on the stationary bike this pg but not that I'm due I'm wondering if walking instead might encourage things to get started. Anyone have luck with this?


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

It certainly can't hurt! Though I am of the belief that if your body isn't ready, it isn't ready. I think things like walking, sex, nipple stimulation, etc. only kick things into motion if your body is already ready.

Have a wonderful birth!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

When I walk I do feel a lot pressure in my hips and I get more contractions. It hasn't brought on labor but I think it definitely can't hurt and might well do the trick and it's good for you. Why not give it a try?


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

One evening when I was a week and a half past my due date, I had sex, then walked three miles (which by then was a very long, tiring walk for me.) I was hoping one or both of those things would induce labor, and I did start labor later that night. Of course, I can't know for sure whether the walking had anything to do with it, but I'm sure it didn't hurt.


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

Probably just a coincidence, walking didn't do it, but mini-golf did!







Maybe it was all that bending down to pick up the ball, or maybe my body was just ready, but my water broke later that night.

Labor vibes to you!


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

I love mini golf!! Maybe I'll give that a try--sounds like fun


----------



## sarajane (Oct 20, 2004)

I saw my midwife today and she said to have sex and walk. I was due yesterday. She says that if I want to do the castor oil thing at 41 weeks but to call her first to make sure she isn't busy. Apparently it always works on her patients. I was interested in hearing the way she has them do it. Never heard it this way before but she said that to do the castor oil to have an ounce in ice cream with half a wine cooler, then have another ounce with some ice cream an hour later (no cooler), then an hour later again with the rest of the cooler. (having a hard time remembering if it was an ounce each time but I am pretty sure)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have no idea whether walking helped or now; I may have been ready to go on my own anyway. But the night my membranes ruptured, I had just gotten back from a long uphill walk. I had already been having mild contractions anyway, though.


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, I havent had walking induce my labors, but both times it did help "augment" them. I went for at least a 2 mile walk in early labor with each baby and afterwards my contractions did get stronger & more regular. The births happened at about 14 and 9 hours after the walks.

Also, I believe that walking helped finally get my miscarriage going in 2003. I had been waiting for it to happen naturally (this was almost 3 weeks after fetal demise) and one night I went for a long bike ride, then even longer walk. When I got home I had finally begun to cramp and bleed.

Anyways sorry I got a little OT, dont know if this is the place to put that since we are talknig about life and not death.


----------



## RiceMomma (Jul 23, 2004)

With my last baby, it was 2 weeks until my due date, but I was enormous and desperately ready to have the babe. My MIL got tired of listening to me whine, so she dragged me to the mall and made me walk for 3 hours. Early the next morning, I was in labor. He was 8 lb 6 oz, so he was definitely ready to come.

Good luck!


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, with my DD labor began the day my sisters were in town and we went shopping. We did a LOT of walking, I had contractions several times during the day, and began labor that evening. I think the walking helped a lot, but I think a lot of it had to do with me not doing any kind of walking or even much moving around until then, too.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I had been having some contractions every night for a week but none too intense- I went for a semi-long, fast walk and that night I went into labor!

but I'm sure having lots of sex didn't hurt either


----------



## sunbaby (Sep 30, 2002)

i keep trying to walk this baby out, but apparently he is the one to decide when. i can make myself totally lame from walking all day, and still come home to nothing more than rough nights sleep because my hips ache, pubic bone hurts, and i run to the bathroom thinking i have to pee or poo every time i have a contaction. all for a week now.
i think that when i have truly released my fears, then he will be ready.


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

I walked and walked... #3 was still 9 days late; walking did nothing but kill time.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

It has done nothing with my 3 labors... lol so I just rest now


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I worked out pretty much every day (power walking & weights) through both pg....didn't bring anything on for me, but probably because my body was used to it (??) I went a few days before my EDD with both though, and I was in good shape for labor and birth...it can't hurt!!


----------

